# If you're covered by CIPAV and near retirement...



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

Thought it might be worth sharing this just in case it is of interest to anyone and they didn't get the memo, CIPAV is running a series of webinars starting Tuesday 1 March. Looks useful. 
Only if you're with CIPAV, though.

_*Vous allez bientôt prendre votre retraite ?*
Ce mardi 1er mars à 13h, nous vous invitons à suivre le 1er numéro de notre série de webinaires #FocusRetraite.
Ce premier numéro est dédié à la demande de retraite.
Au programme :
1. Quelles conditions dois-je réunir pour partir à la retraite ?
2. Comment déposer ma demande de retraite ?
3. Quels sont les services en ligne dont je dispose ?
Important : vous pouvez suivre ce webinaire #FocusRetraite même si vous n'avez pas de compte Facebook.
Vous pourrez nous poser vos questions à l'écrit (dans l'espace commentaires du webinaire).
Une équipe d'experts vous répondra par écrit._









[WEBINAIRE] #FocusRetraite n°1 : la demande de retraite


Vous allez bientôt prendre votre retraite ? Ce mardi 1er mars à 13h, nous vous invitons à suivre le 1er numéro de notre série de webinaires #FocusRetraite. Ce premier numéro est dédié à la demande...




www.facebook.com


----------

